# JD 850 Sitting for over 5 years



## MitchnTX (May 30, 2017)

I have JD 850, based on the serial it looks like the first year of the Yanmar. It has been sitting for idle for at least 5 years. The coolant system was dry but all other fluids were good. I put in a new battery, fresh diesel, filled the coolant system and had to rig a negative battery cable. 
It started and ran great for awhile and then the overflow bottle overflowed and it appeared to be over heating. I an planning on new oil, radiator cap and thermostat. 

The current cap is 16 PSI and I see 13 PSI recommended. Any recommendations?
What gauge is required for a negative cable?
Could have just have air in the coolant system?
With the low sulphur diesel is a diesel additive needed?

I have been enjoying this site for awhile but this is my first post.

Thanks


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

how many hours on it, and did you just buy it or was it yours and you parked it 5 years ago?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Oh, my manners...... Welcome to TF


----------



## MitchnTX (May 30, 2017)

It has about 1900 hours on it, around 50 hours and over 5 years since oil and filter change. I bought used and put about 700 hours on it without any issues. Actually it may have sitting for closer to 10 years. Life interfered and I couldn't get to the land to use the tractor.

Thanks


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

MitchnTX said:


> I have JD 850, based on the serial it looks like the first year of the Yanmar. It has been sitting for idle for at least 5 years. The coolant system was dry but all other fluids were good.
> Thanks


thermostat is rusted closed


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

also check clamp on the lower hose at the radiator.....might be loose or corroded causing what we say is a cold hose leak


----------



## MitchnTX (May 30, 2017)

willys55 said:


> also check clamp on the lower hose at the radiator.....might be loose or corroded causing what we say is a cold hose leak


Thanks for the info. I am replacing the thermostat and will check the hose


----------



## MitchnTX (May 30, 2017)

I replaced the radiator cap, the thermostat and washed out the radiator and the problem has gone away. I think it was probably the thermostat. Thanks for the advice.

Mitch


----------

